# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От Елены Уралочки >  ХИТ будущего - 2016!!! НЕхолявное поздравление.

## Уралочка

*НЕхолявное поздравление!!! ОСТОРОЖНО - универсально!!!!!*

*- Хотите взрыв мозга в первом застолье? Думаю ДА! 
- Хотите смешно? Будет! 
- Этот момент запомнится всем? Сто процентов!!!
- Реквизит нужен? НЕТ!*

*НЕ выставляю видео рекламу - пусть будет СЮРПРИЗОМ!!!!!*

От всего происходящего останутся в восторге ВСЕ!!!

Продолжительность игрового общения 7 - 10 минут.

В комплект входит подробное описание , музыка, *ВИДЕО.*

*Стоимость 1200р* 

*карта сбербанка 4817 7601 2567 6290*

*Обожаю ТАКИЕ эмоции гостей!!!!! Хотите?! БУДУТ!!!!!!!* 
[IMG]http://*********ru/7643428.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Татьянка

:Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  А я !!!! А я!!!! А я уже РВУ залы новой фишкой!!!!! :Girl Blum2: 
Талантливая, неповторимая, самая самая самая лучшая Леночка Уралочка, СПАСИБИЩЕ за этот момент!!!! :Tender:  Как я без него обходилась, не понимаю? А главное, БЕЗРЕКВИЗИТНО!!! А для меня это большущий, огромнейший плюс!!!! :Blush2:  Казалось бы... вроде ничего такого... а гости "катаются" от смеха.

----------


## Уралочка

> А я !!!! А я!!!! А я уже РВУ залы новой фишкой!!!!!



УРА! УРА! УРА!!!! :Yahoo:  Теперь не я одна рву залы!!!! Давайте рвать вместе,а  :Grin: 
Да,штучка классная!!! Спасибо Танюша за отзыв!!!!!!!  :Victory:

----------

Барановская Наталья (03.08.2016), Юлиана студия London (04.02.2016)

----------


## ТайВань

Елена , здравствуйте! Хотелось бы приобрести Ваше "Нехолявное поздравление"

----------


## Уралочка

> Елена , здравствуйте! Хотелось бы приобрести Ваше "Нехолявное поздравление"


Здравствуйте. Приобретайте. Счёт карты в первом посте. с ув. Елена.

----------


## Уралочка

Несколько фотографий с этой игровушки :Grin: 

[IMG][img]http://*********su/5952707.jpg[/img][/IMG]
[IMG][img]http://*********ru/7605831.jpg[/img][/IMG]
[IMG][img]http://*********ru/7607879.jpg[/img][/IMG]
[IMG][img]http://*********ru/7604807.jpg[/img][/IMG]

----------

Барановская Наталья (03.08.2016)

----------


## Петрова

Как купить? я новичок на форуме куда отправлять деньги и где получить материал?

----------


## БуКатерина

Елена, доброго дня!! Деньги перевела, жду с нетерпением от Вас ссылку на Нехолявное поздравление. Спасибо.

----------


## ZAVCLUB

Леночка деньги перевела ,жду с нетерпением Нехолявное поздравление

----------


## Уралочка

> Елена, доброго дня!! Деньги перевела, жду с нетерпением от Вас ссылку на Нехолявное поздравление. Спасибо.


Ловите,отправила  :Grin: 



> Леночка деньги перевела ,жду с нетерпением Нехолявное поздравление


Как денежки поступят на счёт,сразу вышлю ссылочку. с ув. Елена.

----------


## sokolixa

Несколько месяцев назад посчастливилось получить шикарный подарок от нашей Уралочки - я стала обладательницей нескольких суперских игровых блоков. Каюсь: суета сует, во время не отписалась.. Но: совесть мучила регулярно, и, если тебе периодически икалось, знай - это я!))) Прости, дорогая!!! И - СПАСИБО тебе, ты меня ОЧЕНЬ выручила!!!!! 
Всё замечательно легко, ярко, сильно и стильно, смешно и классно, ЗДОРОВО!!! А НЕхолявное поздравление не 


> ХИТ будущего - 2016!!!


 , а ХИТ настоящего!!! Спасибо!!!

----------


## леди-ната

Елена, добрый вечер! Очень хочется приобрести новую застолочку)))) всё, что приобретала ранее, радует и посей день мою публику)))

----------


## Уралочка

> Елена, добрый вечер! Очень хочется приобрести новую застолочку)))) всё, что приобретала ранее, радует и посей день мою публику)))


Здравствуйте. Пожалуйста,выбирайте.....весь материал здесь http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=444  с ув. Елена.

----------


## иришка450045

Здравствуйте. У меня сегодня вечер благодарности)))))))))) так уж получилось. Спасибо за классный момент.Очень рада что приобрела его. Гости все просто валяются от смеха. И что удобно........без реквизитный :Ok:  Спасибо огромное Лена за ваш талант!!!!!!!

----------

Уралочка (08.01.2016)

----------


## Юлиана студия London

Елена, ваше "Не халявное" поздравление приобрела по вашей рекомендации с учётом специфики свадьбы. Было 23 человека, без почётных свидетелей)) плюс специфика самих гостей- это были почти все парни из милиции))). Очень простая и эффектная задумка,но мне не совсем подходила и я переработала, в результате, работала с двумя парнями))) один показывал, другой озвучивал. И когда один за другим не успевал и при этом коменты отпускал -зал просто валялся. А я озвучивала задания  и подбадривала их.Провела уже не на одной свадьбе. Спасибо! Четко и  насыщенно! Я провожу в конце первого часа, перед танцем молодых- и весь зал уже в классном настроении. Всем удачи с классным блоком от Елены!!! Только для меня была проблемка, что нужно два микрофона, так как у меня не наушник. А так всё супер!!

----------

Уралочка (05.02.2016)

----------


## Hohotunchik

Елена, ДД! Хочу заказать у вас снова, теперь этот блок, как оплатить?

----------


## Уралочка

> Елена, ДД! Хочу заказать у вас снова, теперь этот блок, как оплатить?


Здравствуйте. Переводите денежки на счёт,который указан вначале, пишите мне об этом и я дам ссылочку на скачивание. с ув. Елена.

----------


## MarinaPotkina

Лена, а эта фишка только для свадеб, спрашиваю, потому что их нет ни одной, но так заинтригована..., а вот юбилеи появлются!!!

----------


## Уралочка

> Лена, а эта фишка только для свадеб, спрашиваю, потому что их нет ни одной, но так заинтригована..., а вот юбилеи появлются!!!


Она универсальна!!! Только лишь некоторые слова заменить))) :Grin:

----------

MarinaPotkina (23.03.2016)

----------


## Всегда всем весело

Елена, пришла сказать Вам спасибо за поздравление не на халяву))) Ну очень здоровская вещь! Нехолявим мы и на свадьбах, и на юбилеях, и на корпоративах...Это супер штучка, а главное ,как всегда, море юмора, веселья и эмоций! Очень довольна! Опробовала уже много раз и расставаться не собираюсь)))) Спасибо!

----------

Уралочка (19.04.2016)

----------


## леди диана

Лена,я правильно понимаю,что нужно три микрофона? Смотрю фото,и на них микрофон у ведущей и свидетелей?

----------


## Уралочка

> Лена,я правильно понимаю,что нужно три микрофона? Смотрю фото,и на них микрофон у ведущей и свидетелей?


Не обязательно... Можно с одним... Но удобнее если хотя бы 2 будет.... Не обязательно участие свидетелей....это универсальный блок.... Можно задействовать гостей. С уважением.Елена.

----------


## Ильясик

Добрый вечер, Елена! Перевёл денежки за "нехолявное поздравление", жду с нетерпением(с карты жены - Исмагилова Альбина Римовна). На адрес почты alb.usmanowa2015@yandex.ru

----------

Уралочка (10.04.2017)

----------


## Ирина Лисс

Леночка, давно хочу сказать тебе огромное спасибо за твои фишки, твое мастерство! Люди, коллеги, если Уралочка едет в ваш(или соседний город) с МК - редактируйте свой график и обязательно поезжайте! Конкретно за блок "Не халявное поздравление" скажу - это бомба, которая безотказно срабатывает на любом мероприятии! Заходит на УРА!

----------

Ураган (07.07.2017), Уралочка (06.07.2017)

----------

